# "Hardware Store" Christmas cards



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking for inspiration for this year's Christmas cards, I came across a pic of cards made using paint colour samples. A large chain of hardware stores was closing down around Australia, so I headed for the nearest store and helped myself to handfuls of sample cards, knowing they weren't going to be needing them any more. Here is the finished result. Now to come up with an idea for next year!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Great thinking.
You've still got a little time to come up with a great idea for 2017.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, what a great (and inexpensive) idea. Well done, your cards look 'shop-made'!!!!!!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Great idea! The cards look very professional.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very pretty cards


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

They look better than similar ones I have seen like that online. Love to see what else you come up with.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

And I'm sure Masters wishes you a happy Christmas too. The cards are wonderful and it's good to make use of what would have ended up in the bin. Good thinking 99.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Clever, free and recycling , all good words. ????????


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Love your very creative designs and you can't beat the cost. I always love the handmade items I receive. Nothing says love and friendship like a gift from the hands and heart.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

What a good idea. Thank you for sharing the details


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are really lovely.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I love your cards. We finally got to visit a Masters store in Mandurah while on holidays in WA from Victoria.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did the same thing. Most of the chips around here now have writing on both sides of the front of the color had to cut around them. I to am going to try and find some uses for the next coming Holidays. I have punches so I could use them just need to do a internet search I will post if I find more ways to use them.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Searley said:


> Looking for inspiration for this year's Christmas cards, I came across a pic of cards made using paint colour samples. A large chain of hardware stores was closing down around Australia, so I headed for the nearest store and helped myself to handfuls of sample cards, knowing they weren't going to be needing them any more. Here is the finished result. Now to come up with an idea for next year!


Brilliant idea. I have some paint colour samples here so I'll be doing this. :sm24:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Great cards!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a great idea. Your cards look really nice. I might steal this idea if I make Christmas cards for next year.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute. Saved from the landfill. I love it


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a creative idea...these are fantastic and beautiful..Coutos to you!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Waaaay clever and you recycled paper. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Very creative, nice!


----------



## GRANDMADIANE (Nov 7, 2014)

I too have used paint samples when making cards. I love to recycle what ever I can when making cards. Yours are quite lovely. Thank you for sharing. Would love to see more of your cards. Happy New Year!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Clever!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

clever and so pretty


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Why wait for Christmas? You could do all kinds of designs and collages with your color chips, and just make art. : ) You are clearly very creative!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What wonderful cards! A superb idea! You are so talented and creative.

Hazel


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

How cute!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

That's one of the neatest ideas I have ever seen. I just wonder what else I could come up with...other holidays like Valentine's Day or Easter or St. Patrick's Day???


----------



## GRANDMADIANE (Nov 7, 2014)

Small shamrocks would look nice on a card........for Easter it could be multi colored eggs! Oh how fun!!!!!! Get's my creative juices flowing.....



dragonflylace said:


> That's one of the neatest ideas I have ever seen. I just wonder what else I could come up with...other holidays like Valentine's Day or Easter or St. Patrick's Day???


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great way to 'repurpose' something that would have been discarded. the cards are wonderful!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great look


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely cards!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely. They made nice cards.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Super idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Very cute. Could add a few sequins and cut with pinking shears for variety. Lovely.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

those are great!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your kind comments - I still have plenty of colour chips left, so they will be used for birthday and other greeting cards.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You are so clever and your cards are gorgeous.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How clever! Love it.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

you could use them to make three kings!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

They are great. Thinking ever time l go to a hardware store will have to start collecting the cards


----------

